# Where to get anubias?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Where do you guys recommend getting Anubias for a fair price?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Store wise, menagerie usually has a good stock/variety, and they are usually priced btw 8-9 dollars a portion.

Fellow hobbyists are great for anubias also.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't seem to find any hobbyist that are selling anubias. can you recommend anyone?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

what kind are you looking for?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Put up an ad in the sales section, anubias is not one of the plants that are constantly in the classified, but I'd you look hard enough, you'll find them


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

specifically i'm looking for other anubias minimas but other varieties are cool too. I'm thinking of doing a full 30 gallon tank with just anubias. I already got anubias nana and anubias barteri right now. Both have a rhizome of about 6-7 inches so i still got quiet a bit to go.

I think i'll go with Hitch's suggestion and put up an ad in the sales section


----------



## s2rai (Sep 28, 2010)

I just bought some for really cheap on ebay. Hopefully it will actually get here though.


----------

